# G&g Fresh Worts



## normell (28/7/06)

From their latest newsletter

Grain & Grape Artisinal Hopped Fresh Wort Kits
We will be releasing our own wort kits soon, made by a great Melbourne Craft brewery. We plan to release just one batch at a time and the first will be a lager. It will be 15 litres at OG1060 with an IBU of 34. This will give plenty of scope for playing around adding malt, flavour & aroma hops & experimenting with yeasts to produce the best Pilsner, Dort, Helles or whatever your imagination can come up with

Can't wait, but I guess I just will have too :blink: .
Have fun in the northern hemisphere Sam


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/06)

normell said:


> for playing around adding malt, flavour & aroma hops & experimenting with yeasts to produce the best Pilsner, Dort, Helles or whatever your imagination can come up with[/color]
> 
> Can't wait, but I guess I just will have too :blink: .
> Have fun in the northern hemisphere Sam



Got the same newsletter Normell... Reckon it'd be a brave soul that adds more malt to a 1.060 wort... :blink: Oh hang on! I just remebered what forum I'm on. For some it could be deemed about 66 IBU short on bitterness too. :lol: 

Be interested to check 'em out.  

Warren -


----------



## oneills (28/7/06)

I saw the newsletter. It will be interesting to see what other styles they do


----------



## Millet Man (28/7/06)

When I was in G&G last week John said they were getting them done by a new micro in Port Melb???

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Velophile (31/7/06)

Millet Man said:


> When I was in G&G last week John said they were getting them done by a new micro in Port Melb???
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.




http://www.emeraldhillbrewery.com.au/ ???


----------



## grod5 (9/8/06)

first thread I found with "fresh wort kit" search.

I went to Mark's Homebrew in N'castle in May and picked up a NNL wort kit (16 litres). It was an Americian amber ale. I fermented at 19deg with US-56 (SG46 @20L in primary for 2 weeks) then racked for another 2. Settled at 2deg for 3 days. 

Kegged 2 days ago and drinking now. This has turned out a nice drop if not a little bitter for my taste. 

I do like the end result but was wondering if this is in keeping with the "home brew philosophy". After all, all I did was add water and the 56. It reminds me of the ACME products the Cyote used on the Road Runner.

Am I cheating or not?

daniel


----------



## Coodgee (9/8/06)

just depends on what you want to get out of the experience. if you just want to drink nice tasting beer for a fairly cheap price, then you are set. But you are not really "brewing" beer. you are just fermenting wort into beer and kegging it. you have a limited ability to craft the beer to your liking. all you can do is change the yeast and change the fermentation temp. although you could start adding hops and specialty grains etc. I say go for it and enjoy the easy beer mate


----------



## normell (9/8/06)

Coodgee said:


> just depends on what you want to get out of the experience. if you just want to drink nice tasting beer for a fairly cheap price, then you are set. But you are not really "brewing" beer. you are just fermenting wort into beer and kegging it. you have a limited ability to craft the beer to your liking. all you can do is change the yeast and change the fermentation temp. although you could start adding hops and specialty grains etc. I say go for it and enjoy the easy beer mate


So how is Kit & Kilo any different, you are still just "fermenting".
"Brewing beer" is all grain brewing, and anything less is only fermenting.
I K&Ked for years, with additional malts & hops, & never made a constantly good beer two times in a row, no matter how strictly I followed a recipe.
At least with fresh wort brews I can make many same brews


----------



## MHB (9/8/06)

We have been selling the NNL Fresh wort kits for a couple of months now.

We have had more enquiries from customers about AG brewing since they have been trying the wort kits than ever before.

I dont care if they are cheating, people are making cracking good beer; AG beer they taste the difference and it opening a few eyes.

There are at least 3 Fresh wort makers now, bring them on I say, best add for AG going.

MHB


----------



## Coodgee (9/8/06)

> So how is Kit & Kilo any different, you are still just "fermenting".



I didn't say it was any different.



> "Brewing beer" is all grain brewing, and anything less is only fermenting.



Couldn't agree more! and it's much more rewarding.



> I dont care if they are cheating, people are making cracking good beer; AG beer they taste the difference and it opening a few eyes.



Tony at brewers choice chapel Hill is very keen on them. they stock the ESB range. The thing that I like about them is the reusable container. but the esb ones are only 15L. a 15 litre container isn't much good. if they were 20L it would be worth the ~$30 just for the container.


----------



## Hutch (10/8/06)

I picked up a G&G fresh wort today, and had a good chat with John to get the low-down.
* 17L (17.5 Ltrs, less 0.5Ltrs cold break).
* OG ~ 1.062
* IBU = 34 (a clean High AA hop with low cohumulone)
* Pilsener + Vienna malt.

So even when topped up to 23Ltrs, you're still looking at roughly 1.045 OG, at around 26-28 IBU. 
I've also given the ESB fresh wort (pilsener) a go, which turned out much better than the average k&k, though a little on the light side when topped up to 20Ltrs (15ltrs at OG 1.050).

Now to me, the G&G wort seems better value at $36 with no yeast.
I guess we'll have to see how they turn out for people.

I have to agree that it's not really "brewing" beer (as an AG brewer), however with child numero uno on the way  , I'm looking into the simplest options available for now that will still turn out AG quality beers. Hopefully one day I will be able to once again devote half a weekend to brewing...

Hutch.


----------



## benno1973 (10/8/06)

Hutch.

Brew now while you can. 

Children chew up precious brewing time. 

There will no longer be leisurely AG weekends. I am a reluctant reverter to extract and kits...


----------



## kitkat (12/8/06)

As a parent, I concur with above, forget having 4 hours free on a week-end to do a partial (check grumpy's forum, there is a nice thread with pictures of a partial, I'm a kit brewer and I am tempted ), let's not even think of a full AG. At best you'll be lucky to have 2 hours at night to do an extract recipe. And honestly, you'll be so buggered at the end of the day that a fresh wort will seem a godsend  Maybe when they turn 15 or so and start to like beer? 

So if G+G's wort kit are better than the ESBs, they'll definitely get my cash. They've added a page on their website to explain how you could use the wort kit as well, nicely done.
http://grainandgrape.com.au/articles_other/wortkits01.htm

I thought they were their own worts, are they just reselling them for a local brewery?

The more fresh wort kits the better, I say

edit: just read that without yeast they cost $36, just $1 more than the ESB, definite bargain


----------



## Doc (13/8/06)

Hutch said:


> I have to agree that it's not really "brewing" beer (as an AG brewer), however with child numero uno on the way  , I'm looking into the simplest options available for now that will still turn out AG quality beers. Hopefully one day I will be able to once again devote half a weekend to brewing...
> 
> Hutch.






Kaiser Soze said:


> Hutch.
> 
> Brew now while you can.
> 
> ...






kitkat said:


> As a parent, I concur with above, forget having 4 hours free on a week-end to do a partial (check grumpy's forum, there is a nice thread with pictures of a partial, I'm a kit brewer and I am tempted ), let's not even think of a full AG. At best you'll be lucky to have 2 hours at night to do an extract recipe. And honestly, you'll be so buggered at the end of the day that a fresh wort will seem a godsend  Maybe when they turn 15 or so and start to like beer?



Come on guys. Having kids is great. But don't think you will have no time left for other things. Especially when they are brand new. They don't do a whole lot other than feed and sleep. Be organised and plan your brewday around these sleep periods and you can have the best of both worlds. I hadn't long been AG when we had our first child. Now we have two and I'm still AG. Organisation and planning.

Doc


----------



## Hutch (15/8/06)

Cheers for the optimism Doc :beer: 
Thankfully SWMBO is very supportive of this brewing caper, and has been known to indulge in one or two (prior to the bump mind you ) I guess it comes down to good time management, planning, and of course a little moderation.

In the meantime, we'll see how this fresh wort turns out - will be great to hear how others go with it too.

Hutch.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (15/8/06)

normell said:


> I K&Ked for years, with additional malts & hops, & never made a constantly good beer two times in a row, no matter how strictly I followed a recipe.
> At least with fresh wort brews I can make many same brews



I make the same beer for my mates based on kits every time, never know he diff I swear....no kilo tho  



Doc said:


> Come on guys. Having kids is great. But don't think you will have no time left for other things. Especially when they are brand new. They don't do a whole lot other than feed and sleep. Be organised and plan your brewday around these sleep periods and you can have the best of both worlds. I hadn't long been AG when we had our first child. Now we have two and I'm still AG. Organisation and planning.



Doc, it's all fine when they sleep non-stop...a 9yo on the other hand will eat up your entire day (lets see, mine races BMX, dirt jumps BMX, street rides BMX, freestyles BMX and plays stupid-arse footy...very little time left after all that :super: ). 




All that aside, AG sounds the goods, I'm just a lazy, lazy man with far too much other schtuff to deal with  

PZ.


----------



## Murray (15/8/06)

With a kid I haven't been able to brew AG as often but still manage to do so regularly. On the plus side, I put forward the case that with a kid crawling around it wouldn't do to have dirty bottles around, resulting in a keg system


----------



## devo (15/8/06)

I brewed up one of these quite a while back and found it to be quite a good substitute when I couldn't manage to find the time to do an AG.


----------



## Beer Krout (15/8/06)

At last a kit that actually tells you all the information I was always wanting to know.

OG, IBU, What malts, What hops.

Now youve got some serious basis to change it from there.

BK


----------



## lucas (15/8/06)

devo said:


> I brewed up one of these quite a while back and found it to be quite a good substitute when I couldn't manage to find the time to do an AG.


i doubt it was one of the GNG ones if it was "quite a while back" since they've only just begun selling them. perhaps you mean the ESB ones?


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/8/06)

Beer Krout said:


> What hops.




Hallertau.  

Warren -


----------



## Plastic Man (15/8/06)

It's the third rug rat that seems to tip you over the edge. Looking back on it, two actually seem easy. Three boys, 6y, 3y and 21 months - with no other speeds than full on or asleep.

It's a terrible thing to admit but I resorted to a 2 can brew last night in a desperate bid to build some stock........


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (15/8/06)

Look on the bright side Plastic Man, in about 10-15yrs time, you'll have 3 vibrant healthy and strong helpers to do all the heavy lifting during brew day once/if your back and knees go


----------



## devo (15/8/06)

Plastic Man said:


> It's the third rug rat that seems to tip you over the edge. Looking back on it, two actually seem easy. Three boys, 6y, 3y and 21 months - with no other speeds than full on or asleep.
> 
> It's a terrible thing to admit but I resorted to a 2 can brew last night in a desperate bid to build some stock........




I had a similar situation when rebuilding my current AG set up and resorted to the 2 can recipe. I only made it through 1/3 of the keg before tipping it down the sink. 

:blink: Shoulda gone the fresh wort kit.


----------



## Beer Krout (15/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Beer Krout said:
> 
> 
> > What hops.
> ...



Waz

At least you know whether to avoid or not. ;-)
If your not a fan of hallertau.
I'm not either.

Brett


----------



## Plastic Man (15/8/06)

I used two cans of the Coopers Canadian Blonde. I did the same last year during a similar drought, and was very pleasantly surprised, (almost shocked). This time I added some DME, dextrose and corn syrup to give it a bit more oomph - plus used recultured yeast from a coopers long neck. The canadian blonde is light in colour and relatively lightly hopped - so doubling up gives a nice amber ale with a good level of bitterness - though balanced pretty well. Will be interesting to see how this one goes. 

Though an ESB kit is the way to go to build up some stock quick and easy. Might throw one on top once this one finishes.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/8/06)

Beer Krout said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Beer Krout said:
> ...



Must have mistaken what I said Brett. I thought you wanted to know what hops were in the kits. 

I love Hallertau. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## topdog (15/8/06)

Fresh worts have got to be the easiest way to get a decent beer, because all the work has been done for you. I was spewing the other day at a tasting with friends, when my mates fresh wart effort won the judges over..... I still argue that it is not really his own beer. 

What is the point of putting in the effort to sanitise and bottle something straight from the brewery, when you can just go and buy the equivalent ready to drink. ie ESB by St peters brewery's Green Star Lager/Premium Blonde. 

Are fresh wart enthusiasts the "posers" of the home brewing world?


----------



## Plastic Man (15/8/06)

Was it Chiller who coined the phase "fermentation assistant" ...

But - if your time starved and your goal is good, cheap beer - then they aren't a bad invention.


----------



## Murray (15/8/06)

I don't see the difference credit-wise between a fresh wort kit and a dump and stir.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/8/06)

It's simple. Buy the things for premium quality beer at a good price. You're getting the equivalent of around 2 dozen longnecks for $40. Nothing wrong with that value.

That's why I grabbed one the other day. Just waiting for my yeast to fire up and I'll give it a whirl. With the hectic schedule I've got in the next 6 weeks and no real time to brew the concept romps on a Kit and Kilo any day. :beerbang: 

Horses for courses.  

Warren -


----------



## johnno (15/8/06)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Hutch.
> 
> Brew now while you can.
> 
> ...




Totally disagree with this.

Had our third, THEN I purchased my Coopers kit. Had 3 kids under 4 at that stage. Made a few K+K's then onto partials and then on to AG.

Sure, you are a lot busier but if you organise you day properly everything gets done.


cheers
johnno


----------



## big d (15/8/06)

And you can always brew in the evening when the rugrats are in bed out of harms way.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Punter (15/8/06)

Thats the way I do it big d. 3 kids go to bed at 8, mash in at 8.30,
in bed by 2.00am. Nice quiet house with only me and my beer.


----------



## Coodgee (15/8/06)

just to add a little bit more to the fresh wort knowledge base, he got one of the ESB ones and it only came to 14 litres in the fermenter.


----------



## mbd1979 (15/8/06)

have to add my 2 cents to this. we shouldn't give up what we love doing (within reason) when little ones start arriving. some sort of sense of normality is essential during those early weeks/months. Just have to plan MUCH more than before. i organise with the missus some downtime when needed, and she does the same.

cheers


----------



## Plastic Man (15/8/06)

Picking the right missus is as essential to beer production as picking the right yeast and hops........

mbd1979 - she got any single sisters ????


----------



## Hutch (15/8/06)

topdog said:


> What is the point of putting in the effort to sanitise and bottle something straight from the brewery, when you can just go and buy the equivalent ready to drink. ie ESB by St peters brewery's Green Star Lager/Premium Blonde.



...true for bottling maybe, but how else can you fill a keg with premium beer, for $40, from only an hour's work? 

I don't plan to claim any undue credit for how this brew turns out, nor enter it in any competitions - I'm just gonna enjoy drinking it (hopefully)!

Cheers,
Hutch.


----------



## Doc (15/8/06)

johnno said:


> Kaiser Soze said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch.
> ...



Yep I all but had kids when I started AG brewing.



big d said:


> And you can always brew in the evening when the rugrats are in bed out of harms way.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



I'm a mash in at 6am type. Go the other end of the day.



Punter said:


> Thats the way I do it big d. 3 kids go to bed at 8, mash in at 8.30,
> in bed by 2.00am. Nice quiet house with only me and my beer.






mbd1979 said:


> have to add my 2 cents to this. we shouldn't give up what we love doing (within reason) when little ones start arriving. some sort of sense of normality is essential during those early weeks/months. Just have to plan MUCH more than before. i organise with the missus some downtime when needed, and she does the same.
> 
> cheers



Indeed. All part of the organisation.

FWIW,

I mash in at 6am. Kids up at 7:30am for breaky and the start of the sparge.
Sparge all finished by 9am.
Off to swimming lessons.
Home for the boil and to play with play doh, dominos, any other game of the moment whilst having an assistant to help hop the beer.
Lunch for the kids while the brew is transferring to fermenters.
All cleaned up early arvo.

Organised.

Doc


----------



## kitkat (15/8/06)

just to add to the reasons why wort kits are good:
- closest to AG you'll get if you don't have the space/time to do AG. Plus you can still do some amount of tweaking (hop tea, steeping). 
- better taste-wise than K+K
- not much more expensive: so far I've done a fair few grumpies, which were mostly all excellent, but nowadays, an ESB or G+G fresh wort purchased locally is cheaper than masterbrew + extract + lager yeast + postage. Might still use grumpies for ales 
- And G+G's high IBU and OG allow you to really make 23 liters, an extra 3 liters compared to the ESB 
- you support a local brewery


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/8/06)

Have a Grain and Grape Fresh Wort kit on the go now.

Has to be the easiest brew I've ever done. Even easier than a K&K IMO.

With mine I made a 3 litre starter with 500g of DME and steeped 15g of Hallertau pellets. Yeast I've used is Wyeast 2002 Gambrinus. Sat the starter and wort together in the fridge and pitched both at 9 degrees.

With an OG of 1.060 I've pretty much tried to keep the integrity of the kit. I suppose if I had to loosely term a style for it I'd say a Dortmunder would be closest. 

Great way to get some quality beer with time constraints. I'll post my findings in about 6 weeks.  

Warren -


----------



## kitkat (21/8/06)

Started mine tonight:
21.5 liters, 20g Hallertau for 10', 20g Hallertau for 1', wyeast 2035 american lager, OG 1046 (or thereabouts), I expect it'll be a mix between american and european lager 

I went the Hallertau way as I already have done 3 saaz-flavoured beer this winter, time to change a bit


----------



## Hutch (22/8/06)

Mine's been down just over a week now. Agree completely with Warren - easier than k&k.
2 plugs Hallertau for 10mins, and 2 at flame-out.
Cooled, then strained wort through hop-bed into fermenter, topped up to 22 Ltrs.
OG = 1.045.
Wyeast 2112 California Lager, 14 - 16 deg.
Will probably go secondary for a week, diacetyl rest, lager for 2 months (if I can wait that long), filter and keg.

1 week down, smell's/tastes as good as any AG brew I've done so far - absolutely no comparison to K&K!
If this turns out as I hope, I might not want to go back to AG  

Hutch.


----------



## devo (22/8/06)

you fellas are tempting me to do one of these kits again.


----------



## BlueJ (22/8/06)

We've got the G&G fresh wort on the go as well.

We love fresh wort kits, just so easy and they give good results for little work. We don't claim to be brewers, 'fermentation assistant' (whoever coined that phrase) sounds about right, although 'fermentation technician' sounds better!

Of the 8 brews we have done, four have been using fresh wort kits. So this will be the 5th fresh wort brew out of 9, when it is finished.

We did two ESB Summer Wheat fresh worts (both good), one ESB Stout fresh wort (v-e-r-y good) and we tried to make a dunkelweizen out of another ESB Summer Wheat (jury is out on that one).

We will get around to AG sooner or later, for creative freedom, once we know what kind of beers we want to make. But for now the fresh wort kits give us good beer in the fridge with little effort.


----------



## BlueJ (22/8/06)

Actually, I'd love some advice on clarifying our G&G fresh wort ferment.

This is the first ferment we have done that is really cloudy, and for presentation's sake we would like it to end up clear.

20/20 Saas hops were added, and the yeast is a liquid Wyeast hybrid ale/lager type (I don't have the number handy) that works around 14C (which is ambient in Melb at the moment) but apparently has lowish flocculation. Maybe that explains the degree of cloudiness?

We can rack to secondary and keep it in the fridge for two or three weeks, is that what we should do to clarify it?

Thanks in advance for any help

BlueJ


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/8/06)

BlueJ, try dropping the temp to around 2-3C or so, that should help drop out suspended yeast.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/8/06)

BlueJ said:


> Actually, I'd love some advice on clarifying our G&G fresh wort ferment.
> 
> This is the first ferment we have done that is really cloudy, and for presentation's sake we would like it to end up clear.
> 
> ...



Blue J

Sounds like you may be using the Kolsch or Alt yeast. (Wyeast 1007 or 2565). Both of these strains will remain cloudy for some time while they finish the job so you've probably answered your own question.

Should clear up after 4 weeks cold conditioning.  

Warren -


----------



## BlueJ (22/8/06)

Thanks Warren

We are using the Kolsch 2565, so the cloudiness is normal?

Can we get away with a short racking to secondary @ ambient (~14C), followed by bottling, carbonation and then storage in the fridge at 4C for a few weeks?

I am happy to cold condition... but we would have to move some beer out of the fridge to make room for the conditioning, or buy another fridge (not a bad idea, that).


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/8/06)

BJ

Yep, the Kolsch yeast is always fairly dusty.

I'd probably CC in the secondary for 2-4 weeks. Otherwise you'll probably get more sediment than you want in the bottles. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## BlueJ (22/8/06)

Thanks Warren, you are a champ.

Off to buy yet another fridge then...we will need it for brewing lagers in summer anyway, may as well buy one now.


----------



## devo (18/9/06)

I got a friend of mine who is a brewing newby onto one of the G+G kits on the weekend. We both found it very funny that they chose to call it something that sounded as, "artist anal".


----------



## BrissyBrew (18/9/06)

BlueJ said:


> Thanks Warren
> 
> We are using the Kolsch 2565, so the cloudiness is normal?
> 
> ...


yep some with Kolsch yeast some cloudiness is normal


----------



## Coodgee (18/9/06)

Just to knit-pick a little here. :beerbang: 

I dunno about the term "fresh wort". Surely these worts are the least fresh available? Where can you get a less fresh wort? extract doesn't count, cos no one calls it wort extract, it's malt extract or hopped malt extract.


----------



## poppa joe (18/9/06)

My fresh wort kits....Are about 3 mths. old...
PJ


----------



## Coodgee (18/9/06)

why do you store them for that long?


----------



## poppa joe (18/9/06)

Coodgee...
They have been in the shop that long...............
PJ




NOT G&G...Sorry


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/10/06)

Just to get this thread back on track. I'm drinking my G&G FW kit now. After making it up to it's original gravity (1.060) it's drinking really nicely.  

Just a tad underhopped in terms of bitterness but no real worry. Very much like a mild Hellesbock if that makes any sense. Superb maltiness and a nice creamy head too.

I'd certainly use them in a pinch if I didn't have time to brew. :chug: 

Anybody else drinking one ATM?

Warren -


----------



## ArnieW (8/10/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Just to get this thread back on track. I'm drinking my G&G FW kit now. After making it up to it's original gravity (1.060) it's drinking really nicely.
> 
> Just a tad underhopped in terms of bitterness but no real worry. Very much like a mild Hellesbock if that makes any sense. Superb maltiness and a nice creamy head too.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with Warren. Had this one on tap during grand final day for the masses. A nice alround easy to make lager. I had intended to dilute it to about 1.050 and do some late addition saaz but never got around to it.

My own opinion - the freshest and nicest wort kit I've tried. 

cheers, Arnie


----------



## bugwan (8/10/06)

I haven't tried mine yet - it's only been in the fermenter for four days...

I had plans to do some extra hopping, but ran out of time and just stuffed it into the fermenter (topped up to 23 ltrs - 1.048) and used a Wyeast American Ale yeast (1056).

It's been bubbling along nicely at around 21C for those four days. I might consider using those Amarillo I purchased as a dry hop in secondary but not certain yet.

I'll post back when the tasting is due. Certainly the easiest brew I've ever put down. Gives new meaning to the term 'fermentation assistant'...


----------



## BlueJ (16/10/06)

We started drinking ours this weekend. I have to say the results are very good for my palate. It is fruity on the nose and palate, and the hop aroma and taste are clean and match the rest of the beer pretty well. It is sort of like an Aussie lager with flavour and without the Pride of Ringwood bitterness.

We used the Kolsch 2565 'cloudy' yeast. We had it in CC for 4 weeks and there was a lot of stuff left in the bottom of the CC container, but it was still cloudy going into the bottle? It did clear up very nicely in the bottle and although it isn't crystal clear there is nothing to be concerned about. Sorry for dragging the thread off topic for a while there...and thanks to all those who helped us out with advice.

We brewed this one so that certain people - who don't fancy weizens, belgians and that other 'euro' stuff - would have something to drink when they came around. If they don't hurry there won't be any left!

We used Saaz 20/20 and even though the original IBUs was 34, it certainly wasn't overhopped. We have another G&G fresh wort in CC now and this time we upped the hops a bit further.


----------



## devo (16/10/06)

Coodgee said:


> Just to knit-pick a little here. :beerbang:
> 
> I dunno about the term "fresh wort". Surely these worts are the least fresh available? Where can you get a less fresh wort? extract doesn't count, cos no one calls it wort extract, it's malt extract or hopped malt extract.



I agree, you are knit-picking


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/10/06)

I confess to being a bit of a pig with mine. It's drinking so well it's almost gone now. :lol: 

Just an idea for anybody who hasn't added a yeast to theirs yet. I reckon given the grainbill, OG and hopping levels I'd say a nice charismatic Belgian yeast like Wyeast 3522 (Ardennes) would work brilliantly in one of these kits. :beerbang: 

Oh for the benefit of hindsight.  

Warren -


----------



## kitkat (16/10/06)

Bit of a mongrel mine, made with 20g Hallertau for 10', 20 grams for 1', then 2035 American Lager yeast, so kind of a mix between german and american lager 
Very nice taste, surprised me to begin with as I'd been favoring Pils lately and had to adjust my tastebuds from saaz to hallertau , but has grown on me, and I like it very much now. Only a month in bottle so it'll probably still change, looking forward to that 

At the time I just picked a discounted yeast, it was the american one or a belgian one I'd never heard of (some other poster used it), took the american to give it a go, but I think the belgian would have suited better. Of course that's what I get for being a cheapskate 

I don't have a brewfridge so I won't be buying it again now (not sure if bastardising it into an ale would be as good), but I recommend it if you can ferment lagers. I'm looking forward to the next fresh wort kit they'll provide. 

I guess for G+G I'd suggest to put the lager/pils kits (if they do more, next year?) on sale at around the middle of autumn, that way there will be more people like me able to buy it and ferment it at proper temps without additional equipment.


----------



## BlueJ (31/10/06)

G&G have a new fresh wort kit called...Grain and Grape Fresh Wort Kit #2. That's a nice name.

Our first brew from the G&G FWK (Fresh Wort Kit) was sucked down in no time. :chug: Our second brew is still in CC and I foresee it suffering the same fate. We used Hallertau 30/30 IIRC and the IBUs were noticeably higher than the first which had Saaz at 20/20. 20/20 seems about right.

The FWK #2 is hopped up a bit over the G&G Fresh Wort Kit #1. I think it comes in at around 45 IBUs at the recommended volume of 23l. We put one on with Pacman yeast on Sunday.

We are trying to make an APA with this one. To up the ante a bit we used 80g Amarillo in a 20min boil and added 80g Cascade at flameout.

We will call this one BMB Bitter and Twisted Ale. :lol: Anyone care to calculate our IBUs on this one for us?


----------



## sluggerdog (1/11/06)

So what are the names of the 2 kits? Kit #1 and Kit #2 or do they have proper names?

Need to wack them up on www.hbkitreviews.com

Cheers!


----------



## devo (1/11/06)

Finally got to sample one of these fresh wort lager kits a few days ago that me mate fermented with a Whitbreb Ale yeast and dry hopped with fuggles. Turned out pretty bloody good for something that takes little or no effort to produce.


----------



## Lukes (17/11/06)

Another vote for the G&G fresh wort kits.

A friend of mine just sent me an email saying how much he is enjoying his first home made beer using one of these kits.
He bypassed anything in cans or kilo and went strait into fresh worts. :beer: 
Looking forward to a try in the next couple of weekends if it lasts that long.


Luke


----------



## Paleman (17/11/06)

Anyone wanting to up the volume to say 23 - 24 litres, would a little mini mash be out of the question ?

Sort of defeats the purpose, but it would help with quality control.

Bit like adding some home fresh ingrediants, to a corner shop deli hamburger ?

Why am i thinking of food !!! Damn i must be hungry, time for an Ale.


----------



## normell (17/11/06)

Paleman said:


> Anyone wanting to up the volume to say 23 - 24 litres, would a little mini mash be out of the question ?
> 
> Sort of defeats the purpose, but it would help with quality control.
> 
> ...


But Paleman, most of the G&G and ESB fresh wort's are designed to have water added to take up to 23Lt.
don't need a mini mash, unless you want to make high alc% beer's

Normell


----------



## Paleman (17/11/06)

normell said:


> Paleman said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone wanting to up the volume to say 23 - 24 litres, would a little mini mash be out of the question ?
> ...



No worries Normell, i didnt realise that, thought they were designed to be fermented as they were, for a standard ABV brew. Probably not worth messing with them too much.

Going by the raves, i might give one a go. I need a couple of good brews for summer.


----------



## bugwan (17/11/06)

My G&G Fresh Wort kit stayed in secondary for ages while I sorted out my keg delivery.... Now it turns out the kegs never left the U.S., so I had to bottle (with a mish-mash of all sizes of bottles from the shed :unsure: ).

I dry hopped mine with 30g of Cascade for about 10 days in secondary and boy did that fire things up! After three weeks in bottles (around 17 degrees) it's still quite green. (I think it might be time for some time inside to carbonate properly). Those hops have jumped out probably a little briskly considering the weight of the beer (I was aiming for an APA), but should settle to a nice balance soon.

In terms of ease of use....I've never put down a brew so fast. It gives new meaning to the term 'fermentation assistant'. If you're feeling lazy or just in a rush, you can do a lot worse than these 15 minute jobbies.


----------



## brendanos (18/2/07)

Has anyone tried the wheat or the high gravity kits yet?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/2/07)

bugwan said:


> My G&G Fresh Wort kit stayed in secondary for ages while I sorted out my keg delivery.... Now it turns out the kegs never left the U.S., so I had to bottle (with a mish-mash of all sizes of bottles from the shed :unsure: ).
> 
> I dry hopped mine with 30g of Cascade for about 10 days in secondary and boy did that fire things up! After three weeks in bottles (around 17 degrees) it's still quite green. (I think it might be time for some time inside to carbonate properly). Those hops have jumped out probably a little briskly considering the weight of the beer (I was aiming for an APA), but should settle to a nice balance soon.
> 
> In terms of ease of use....I've never put down a brew so fast. It gives new meaning to the term 'fermentation assistant'. If you're feeling lazy or just in a rush, you can do a lot worse than these 15 minute jobbies.



My #1 kit, to which I added some Amarillo for flavour and aroma stayed in the fermenter for about 2 and a half weeks, and about the same in the bottle before I had to try it. It didn't last very long. I miss it.


----------



## brendanos (30/3/07)

brendanos said:


> Has anyone tried the wheat or the high gravity kits yet?


----------

